# Diy top 10 or there about



## Cornelius (4/4/18)

Good evening

I have won a prize and therefore I am now thrown into the deep end with regards to DIY. And if I am to be honest it is the most intimidating thing I have ever investigated or read up on. Far to many recipes and opinions, not to mention top juice of 2017 and every other year. 

I have identified 4 x recipes that seems to be commonly liked. Will post them tomorrow as I am on Tapatalk now. 

What I was wondering, surely there has to be the top 10 list of juices of all time that every noob can start with. Like the "Paul's RY4" that everybody seem to enjoy. And it seems easy or easier at least than some of the recipes out there. I can appreciate that it is an ever evolving hobby or industry, but surely there has to be the ADV's that you always mix and enjoy, even though you are developing something new. 
As for flavour profile, I don't want to put a specific limit to this as It can hopefully help others as well . 

Looking forward to hear your opinions. Especially the hardcore DIY guy's. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Useful 1


----------



## Adephi (4/4/18)

Welcome to DIY.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (4/4/18)

Ok, seriously, what type of flavours or flavour profiles are you looking at? That is always a good way to start.

Between elr, atf, and the recipe's on here and reddit you are going to spend hours reading up on flavours and searching for recipe's.

It is difficult to put out a top 10 most needed because everybody have different tastes and with new concentrates being released almost daily that list would constantly change.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> Good evening
> 
> I have won a prize and therefore I am now thrown into the deep end with regards to DIY. And if I am to be honest it is the most intimidating thing I have ever investigated or read up on. Far to many recipes and opinions, not to mention top juice of 2017 and every other year.
> 
> ...


If I had to start over again I would in all honesty restart with one or two ingredient recipies, and once comfortable move on to the more complex ones. But I agree with @Adephi , let's see what you have chosen, and a bit more info of what you like to vape, and the diy crowd will give you recipies galore to choose from. 

As for @Paul33 PaulsRY4, I can attest that it is good, finishing the last bit of a 30 ml bottle. Not a strong tobacco profile, but very good and easy vape. I think I will get locust 2 to assist in mixing a bit more, just have to pry him away from the fridge and PC long enough. Maybe leave a trail of food and lock the door once he is in, door will open again when mixing is done

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (4/4/18)

Just to give an idea, here is an article of somebody analysing the top 100 recipe's on elr back in September 2016. I'm sure that list has changed a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (4/4/18)

@Cornelius, good luck with the DIY venture. You are thinking the right way by looking for proven recipes, the problem being that for every good one that gets published there are ten crappy ones also.

Look in the local DIY threads for posts by reputable forum mixers whom share your profile preferences. I do not want to mention names but can give you the assurances that I am not one of them. Just tonight I have proven to myself yet again that I not only lack mixing talent, I in fact posses anti-talent. I am however not giving up yet, I mean, how hard can it be...

Regards and good luck.
DIY Menthol

DIY Fruit Juices

DIY Simple Mixes

DIY Bakery Juices

DIY Tobacco Juices

DIY Beverage Juices

DIY Desert Juices

DIY Primer

Easy recipies

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (4/4/18)

Raindance said:


> @Cornelius, good luck with the DIY venture. You are thinking the right way by looking for proven recipes, the problem being that for every good one that gets published there are ten crappy ones also.
> 
> Look in the local DIY threads for posts by reputable forum mixers whom share your profile preferences. I do not want to mention names but can give you the assurances that I am not one of them. Just tonight I have proven to myself yet again that I not only lack mixing talent, I in fact posses anti-talent. I am however not giving up yet, I mean, how hard can it be...
> 
> ...


Here are my notes on the above:
"_Lollipop V1 - 04/04/2018
TFA Grape Soda 3%
TFA Pear 2%
CAP Sweet Tangerine 4%
TFA VBIC 0.5%
FA Polar Blast 0.5%
Empty Vale = 34.72g
Full Vale = 59.15g
Off the batt: VBIC may be a mistake. Too much Tangerine, Pear not noticed, Grape may be wrong type. Not cold enough. By no means bad though...
Grape Soda up to 4%
Polar Blast up to 1%
Polar Blast is very weak! May need GOF Menthol?
Not what I Expected... Steep and see...? It sucks, should I bother??? Just start over!
Post Mortem:
Increasing the grape ruined it. This is the wrong grape or should be used at a low% and supplemented with a more natural tasting one. The VBIC is probably totally out of place. Polar Blast does not perform like Koolada at all. To get the desired effect some Menthol may be needed in addition to the plain cooler. Not sure what the pear brings to the party. Ill steep this for a week and then flush it..._"

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (4/4/18)

I would aim for these recipes:

Wayne's Pistachio RY4U:
TFA Pistachio
TFA RY4 Double
TFA Vanilla Swirl
Cap Sugar Cookie v2
TFA Butterscotch Ripple
Cap Super Sweet

skiddlz's God Milk:
TFA Bavarian Cream
TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust
TFA Dragonfruit
TFA Strawberry
TFA Strawberry Ripe

Chrisdvr1's Sugar Cookies and Cream:
TFA Bavarian Cream
Inw Biscuit
TFA Butter
FA Cream Fresh
FW Hazelnut
Cap Sugar Cookie v2
FA Vienna Cream

Vurve's Vanilla Almond Milk:
FA Almond
FW Hazelnut
Inw Marzipan
FA Meringue
Inw Shisha Vanilla
TFA Vanilla Swirl
FA Vienna Cream

Manson's Strawberry Shortcake Bar:
TFA Bavarian Cream
Inw Biscuit
FW Yellow Cake
TFA Cheesecake Graham Crust
TFA Strawberry
TFA Strawberry Ripe
Cap Sugar Cookie v2
TFA Vanilla Swirl

Goldfish's Cannoli:
TFA Bavarian Cream
Inw Biscuit
FA Meringue
Cap NY Cheesecake
Cap Sugar Cookie v2
Cap Vanilla Custard v1

Goldfish's Apple Buttah:
Cap Butter Cream
FA Caramel
Cap Cinnamon Danish Swirl
FA Liquid Amber
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
Cap Vanilla Custard v1

Krucial's Butter Almond Custard:
FW Yellow Cake
FA Almond
FW Butterscotch Ripple
Cap Vanilla Custard

That's some top-rated recipes and Carlos has all the concentrates used in them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Strontium (4/4/18)

RichJB said:


> I would aim for these recipes:
> 
> Wayne's Pistachio RY4U:
> TFA Pistachio
> ...




Goldfish cannoli vs simple cannoli?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (4/4/18)

Simply is better but it uses Joy and Nonna's Cake which are both a bit iffy for a new DIYer to get. Neither is easy to use and neither is used in many other recipes. Goldfish's isn't quite as good but it uses more popular and common concentrates which have greater application in DIY generally.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/4/18)

Thank you for all the replies

@RichJB That is more or less what I wanted from this thread. And thank you for even checking the availability from Carlos.

@Raindance I like a vast variety of profiles however I am not a huge plain fruit fan. But my daily vape is 80% Redpill and 20% Calamity Jane. I vape things like Frosteez for a treat every now and then and a vast variety of Tobacco juices.

These are the juice I am going to attempt and also the flavours I got for it.
Please feel free to comment on these and also any other recipes_ I can try with what I have 
I bought 2l Vg and 500ml PG also 100ml 36mg Nic 

*ICEE Lychee* 
1% FA Cream Fresh ( I Found FA fresh cream ) Hope it is the same 
3% FA Lychee 
1% Cap Sweet Lychee 
0.5% WS-23 ( I couldn't find this so I went with FW Extreme ICE ) Please advise 

*Paul's RY4*
5% TFA RY4 Double_
2% TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

*Adam's Arctic Apple*
3% TFA Strawberry Ripe
7.5% FA Fuji Apple
3.3% TFA Sweetener
7% TFA Koolada

*Frosties*
1% TFA AP
2% FW Yellow Cake ( Got CAP ) Advise please
1% FA Cream Fresh _( I Found FA fresh cream ) Hope it is the same_
1% FW Hazelnut
1% FA Marshmallow
2% FA Meringue
1% Cap Super sweet

I was also thinking to do a Paul's RY4 with a 1% Hazelnut added
I also order 1 x FW Honey Wood Tobacco cause it sounds nice.
I would also like to try the cherry tobacco that @Andre posted, but I will see how this goes first.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RichJB (5/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> 1% FA Cream Fresh _( I Found FA fresh cream ) Hope it is the same_



It is.



Cornelius said:


> 2% FW Yellow Cake ( Got CAP ) Advise please



Not the same. FW is waaaaaaaaay better. However, many DIYers don't like using it as it contains some unhealthy stuff. But in terms of taste, no other Yellow Cake comes close to the FW.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you for all the replies
> 
> @RichJB That is more or less what I wanted from this thread. And thank you for even checking the availability from Carlos.
> 
> ...


If you Paul's RY4 with the Hazelnut please let me know how it tastes, might want to adjust my next mix as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/4/18)

RichJB said:


> It is.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the same. FW is waaaaaaaaay better. However, many DIYers don't like using it as it contains some unhealthy stuff. But in terms of taste, no other Yellow Cake comes close to the FW.


Would you recommend the same %? Using the Cap ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> _0.5% WS-23 ( I couldn't find this so I went with FW Extreme ICE ) Please advise _


Not nearly as cold as WS-23 and for some it imparts a bubblegum taste. If that is all that is available maybe use it at a very low percentage combined with any of the Menthols. E.g. 0.5 % Extreme Ice + 0.5 % Menthol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Cornelius (5/4/18)

Andre said:


> Not nearly as cold as WS-23 and for some it imparts a bubblegum taste. If that is all that is available maybe use it at a very low percentage combined with any of the Menthols. E.g. 0.5 % Extreme Ice + 0.5 % Menthol.


Thank you Andre. I managed some Kooloda as well. Will it be a beter fit? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (5/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you Andre. I managed some Kooloda as well. Will it be a beter fit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Probably yes, but even Koolada at too high a percentage has its problems - cardboard taste, throat irritation. Maybe go with 0.5 % Koolada + 0.5 % Extreme Ice to try and approximate the 0.5% WS-23.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (5/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> Would you recommend the same %? Using the Cap ?



Maybe go a leetle higher on the Cap, say 2.5% instead of 2%. Although I'd start them the same then add a bit if you feel the Cap isn't giving you enough.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter (5/4/18)

Has nobody mentioned mustard milk?
Tfa strawberry 6%
Vbic 8%

Nice, simple and tasty

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (5/4/18)

87hunter said:


> Has nobody mentioned mustard milk?
> Tfa strawberry 6%
> Vbic 8%
> 
> Nice, simple and tasty


Nice and simple yes, tasty ? lol neva

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (5/4/18)

87hunter said:


> Has nobody mentioned mustard milk?
> Tfa strawberry 6%
> Vbic 8%
> 
> Nice, simple and tasty


Tastes like shit. 
Unless you steep it for 6 months or more, then it’s bearable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (5/4/18)

87hunter said:


> Has nobody mentioned mustard milk?
> Tfa strawberry 6%
> Vbic 8%
> 
> Nice, simple and tasty



Some people do like it. But I won't rate it as a beginner mix. Just look how @Silver 's turned out. It is a very acquired taste to put it mildly.

This recipe came out when DIY mixing was still in its infancy. Since then much better concentrates have come out and plenty of strawberry creams to try out that tastes much better.

If I could suggest Unicorn Mothers Milk. Was my starter and was not too bad. Since then I swapped TFA Van Custard with Cap Van Custard V1 and the strawberry part I mix with 5% TFA Strawberry Ripe and 5% Cap Sweet Strawberry (can bring this down to 3%).

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/4/18)

Keenly watching this thread for my next mix. Need to choose the items on my concentrate shopping carefully.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/4/18)

Adephi said:


> Some people do like it. But I won't rate it as a beginner mix. Just look how @Silver 's turned out. It is a very acquired taste to put it mildly.
> 
> This recipe came out when DIY mixing was still in its infancy. Since then much better concentrates have come out and plenty of strawberry creams to try out that tastes much better.
> 
> If I could suggest Unicorn Mothers Milk. Was my starter and was not too bad. Since then I swapped TFA Van Custard with Cap Van Custard V1 and the strawberry part I mix with 5% TFA Strawberry Ripe and 5% Cap Sweet Strawberry (can bring this down to 3%).


This recipe was created in 2015 with a total amount of 26% flavouring lol, also it does not steep that well.

also i dont know anyone that likes the SB 6%/VBIC8% recipe lol. It does not have an aquired taste, its just kak. and most people i know only have mix this once, used about 5ml and dump the rest then add to the list of lessons learned.

Much better off than followin newer recipes, tried and tested by alot of poeple. Under the form diy recipe section there are tons of good ones !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (6/4/18)

@Cornelius 

Also have a look at KZOR's recipe archive
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kzors-recipe-archive.t30395/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 87hunter (6/4/18)

for all the haters out there Fizz Mustard was my first DIY success, something that resembled something I would vape again. 
Personally I like it, does need a steep, but the lessons learned from tasting each week was invaluable to me.

In the wise words of Taylor Swift "haters gonna hate hate hate"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (6/4/18)

87hunter said:


> for all the haters out there Fizz Mustard was my first DIY success, something that resembled something I would vape again.
> Personally I like it, does need a steep, but the lessons learned from tasting each week was invaluable to me.
> 
> In the wise words of Taylor Swift "haters gonna hate hate hate"


That Taylor Swift guy sure sounds like a genius! 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (6/4/18)

Adephi said:


> Some people do like it. But I won't rate it as a beginner mix. Just look how @Silver 's turned out. It is a very acquired taste to put it mildly.
> 
> This recipe came out when DIY mixing was still in its infancy. Since then much better concentrates have come out and plenty of strawberry creams to try out that tastes much better.
> 
> If I could suggest Unicorn Mothers Milk. Was my starter and was not too bad. Since then I swapped TFA Van Custard with Cap Van Custard V1 and the strawberry part I mix with 5% TFA Strawberry Ripe and 5% Cap Sweet Strawberry (can bring this down to 3%).



Quite right @Adephi
My mustard milk tasted vile
It steeped for about a month and i just could not stand the taste
Dont know if i messed up the recipe (i doubt it) or if my concentrates were off - but heck that for me was not nice.
I havent tried steeping it for 6 months as @Strontium mentioned (to make it bearable), but i wont be making it againk

I was so surprised because i thought i would like it given how popular it is.
Does show how vastly different out tastes are

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/4/18)

Silver said:


> Quite right @Adephi
> My mustard milk tasted vile
> It steeped for about a month and i just could not stand the taste
> Dont know if i messed up the recipe (i doubt it) or if my concentrates were off - but heck that for me was not nice.
> ...



I seem to outgrow certain profiles - mustard milk was OK, but now I can't really stand it. Fruits and Menthols are always trusted mixes and I keep on coming back to it - especially orange variations.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (12/4/18)

Hi All

So I have mixed the said recipes, and I have tried both the Arctic apple and the Icee Lychee.
I seem to have an issue with either Nicotine being to much, (maybe old NIc, Miss labelled Nic said 36mg/100ml on the website), or the koolada kills both recipes. It has a strong hit but more of a weird taste. Almost like the nic floats in the juice for lack of a better description. As far as I understood both these recipes need about 3 days to settle down.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hi All
> 
> So I have mixed the said recipes, and I have tried both the Arctic apple and the Icee Lychee.
> I seem to have an issue with either Nicotine being to much, (maybe old NIc, Miss labelled Nic said 36mg/100ml on the website), or the koolada kills both recipes. It has a strong hit but more of a weird taste. Almost like the nic floats in the juice for lack of a better description. As far as I understood both these recipes need about 3 days to settle down.


@Cornelius , happened to me on first batch as well. I started mixing 2 instead of 3 mg and that helped a lot, but I threw the whole batch away because of the nic. What brand did you use? Also, did you shake the living daylights out of it before mixing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Steyn777 (12/4/18)

I started with 2 recipies, Kreeds custard and Unicorn Cum (that's the name the mixer gave it, not me) now I have another custard , Gods milk, Emilias dragon, mother's milks, Canolli and Sugar cookie all part of my rotation, but I keep going back to Unicorn. Give it a go:
Sweet Strawberry 5%
New York Cheesecake 10%
Marshmallow 2.5%
French Vanilla 5%
Graham Cracker v1 0.6%

All CAP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (12/4/18)

What is TFA AP? Is it the apple or apple pie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (12/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> What is TFA AP? Is it the apple or apple pie?


Acetyl Pyrazine

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/4/18)

My dream is to just have 5 tasty but simple recipes that I can't get bored of . if I had that I would make 1L of every juice and just relax . currently I'm mixing 2 100ml bottles every 2 weeks. For the next 2 week's . so my flavours are only getting 2 weeks max steep, plus with all these new flavours and sales I'm forever buying new flavours which really doesn't allow you to make a great juice cause you pretty much make a different flavour every single time  . Got my eyes open on this thread.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Steyn777 (12/4/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Acetyl Pyrazine


Thanks @Huffapuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (12/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hi All
> 
> So I have mixed the said recipes, and I have tried both the Arctic apple and the Icee Lychee.
> I seem to have an issue with either Nicotine being to much, (maybe old NIc, Miss labelled Nic said 36mg/100ml on the website), or the koolada kills both recipes. It has a strong hit but more of a weird taste. Almost like the nic floats in the juice for lack of a better description. As far as I understood both these recipes need about 3 days to settle down.


I dunno if this helps, but i am using scrawny gecko nic, it gave me a weird after taste at 3mg, like a pepperish kinda light burn on my throat , dropped it to 2mg it lessened that taste. sticking to 2mg till i finish of my 100ml bottle, and try another brand. dont want to go too low, or the cravings will finish me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (13/4/18)

Thank you for the replies. @Room Fogger I shook it, Maybe I should have shaken a bit more...... I used primenic, just out of curiosity, can nicotine be old?
I will try 2mg and see how it goes, also read somewhere that marshmallow @2% tends to smooth out the nic.

Thank you for clearing out Acetyl Pyrazine @Huffapuff , I assumed Apple pie and bought it as well. Luckily I haven't mixed that recipe yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (13/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you for the replies. @Room Fogger I shook it, Maybe I should have shaken a bit more...... I used primenic, just out of curiosity, can nicotine be old?
> I will try 2mg and see how it goes, also read somewhere that marshmallow @2% tends to smooth out the nic.
> 
> Thank you for clearing out Acetyl Pyrazine @Huffapuff , I assumed Apple pie and bought it as well. Luckily I haven't mixed that recipe yet.


My first batch was also Primenic, dumped the bottle and moved to Scrawny Gekko and it seems fine. I however like the nc I get from Veperite, packed for them. Never had a bad experience with that, they also store in fridge so you get a cold one when buying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/4/18)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you for the replies. @Room Fogger I shook it, Maybe I should have shaken a bit more...... I used primenic, just out of curiosity, can nicotine be old?
> I will try 2mg and see how it goes, also read somewhere that marshmallow @2% tends to smooth out the nic.
> 
> Thank you for clearing out Acetyl Pyrazine @Huffapuff , I assumed Apple pie and bought it as well. Luckily I haven't mixed that recipe yet.


Sorry, yes nic can be old, it should be colorless, if it is dark it's old, slight color off see through is still fine, but looking like tea or tar is a no go

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (8/5/18)

So just an update on this adventure.

The Frostees turned out fantastic
Mixed the DIYorDIE Strawberry Jam monster, after 3 days as per suggested steep time it is a very pleasant Strawberry vape, however it is in the cupboard for 2 weeks to see if the toast can come through
Mixed a variety of tobacco's and they are currently steeping. Will report back.
Adam's arctic apple turned out great, 7% Koolada is to much for me so I reduced to 3% and added 0.5%WS23
Icee Lychee is very Perfume like also steeping.

Looking at a couple of more recipes now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (8/5/18)

Cornelius said:


> So just an update on this adventure.
> 
> The Frostees turned out fantastic
> Mixed the DIYorDIE Strawberry Jam monster, after 3 days as per suggested steep time it is a very pleasant Strawberry vape, however it is in the cupboard for 2 weeks to see if the toast can come through
> ...


What froteez did you mix ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cornelius (8/5/18)

*Frosties*
1% TFA AP
2% FW Yellow Cake
1% FA Cream Fresh _( I Found FA fresh cream ) Hope it is the same_
1% FW Hazelnut
1% FA Marshmallow
2% FA Meringue
1% Cap Super sweet


I have made 300ml's already

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/5/18)

Cornelius said:


> So just an update on this adventure.
> 
> The Frostees turned out fantastic
> Mixed the DIYorDIE Strawberry Jam monster, after 3 days as per suggested steep time it is a very pleasant Strawberry vape, however it is in the cupboard for 2 weeks to see if the toast can come through
> ...


Agree on the Arctic Apple, I just subbed it for 1.5% WS23 and it is coooooollllllll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

